# Shimano S-Phyre Clothing



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Shimano is trying again to enter the apparel market, well now the high end apparel market. Aimed squarely at Assos, Rapha, Ale, etc.

This stuff is expensive and it's quite nice. That's all fine and good.
The shoes look pretty good, they have socks that go with them that have special padding and heel locking and such:










The point I'm making here is that they're really trying hard this time. They said they spent a lot of time with Lotto Jumbo and really tried to give them what they wanted.

The gloves look great to me. They're my style minus the padding they have but I'll try them anyway... wait... $60 a pair. Geesh.

The shoes look nice and comfy but they're not very light and they're also expensive, it's all expensive.

What intrigues me most though are the bib shorts.










I really like what they had to say about these. They asked Lotto Jumbo what they wanted in their shorts, what kind of chamois, what features. As the article said, they basically said they wanted the Assos S7 shorts. They wanted separated flat straps, seamless construction, and most importantly they wanted a floating chamois that was fully split/with independent halves of padding and better frontal coverage.

Assos has a patent on the golden gate thing but I think that's about it. What Shimano came up with is interesting and so far I think the best attempt at competing with the S7 line:




















> A closer look at the winged chamois design of the S-Phyre bibs. The chamois floats freely from the outer layer and is designed to pair perfectly with the saddle range from PRO.


If anyone has any experience, chime in. I feel like I want to wait until this stuff is on clearance somewhere to buy it and try it, the MSRPs are a bit much from what I've seen so far. Also looking to try the new Fizik R1 shorts soon.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

I picked up a pair of those shoes in white today. They feel like slippers when I tried them on, and the dual boa is perfectly done. Really really good.

I am also intrigued by the bib shorts, but my local shop doesn't plan to stock them (they are an Assos dealer, so I got hooked on those). I might drive around town and see if I can find a pair to try on though.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Everything looks good.. 

I like the gloves and I'm a minimal glove guy, usually going with no gloves, but when I do wear them, I usually wear Specialized SL-Pro gloves which are pretty minimal and have no padding. You mentioned padding in the gloves, do you have a pic?

The bibs look great too. Hoping i can find a pair to check out in person. 

The shoes look great as well, but I'm super happy with my S-Works 6's, so I doubt I'd make a change there.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Migen21 said:


> I picked up a pair of those shoes in white today. They feel like slippers when I tried them on, and the dual boa is perfectly done. Really really good.


Any comments on width? 
Prior shimano shoes struck me as being 'normal' American type width so hoping they didn't go Euro narrow with these because I'm definitely eyeing them.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

TricrossRich said:


> Everything looks good..
> 
> I like the gloves and I'm a minimal glove guy, usually going with no gloves, but when I do wear them, I usually wear Specialized SL-Pro gloves which are pretty minimal and have no padding. You mentioned padding in the gloves, do you have a pic?
> 
> ...






















> Nayoung Kim, Shimano’s sports marketing officer said of the approach: “It’s all designed to work together as a system and everything affects each other… Especially socks and shoes they all have mesh that lines up with the shoe mesh and our gloves also have really good padding for our shifter."


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

Jay Strongbow said:


> Any comments on width?
> Prior shimano shoes struck me as being 'normal' American type width so hoping they didn't go Euro narrow with these because I'm definitely eyeing them.


I have a fairly wide forefoot, and my instep is fairly high, but most 'wide' sizes are overkill for me. As examples, I can't wear the Fizik R5 because the toe box is too narrow. The last on the SIDI Mega is too wide (too loose around the heel).

For the new shimano shoes, the last is a fairly normal width with a reasonable sized toe box area, and the material the upper is made of is softer than the typical hard faux leather of most shoes. It feels really good around the balls of my feet and over my forefoot. Snug but not 'tight' if you know what I mean. 

They are very expensive though, and as with any shoe, I would strongly suggest finding a local shop to try them on, and to purchase at a store that offers a good return policy. 

Also, FYI, shimano has a lower level line of shoes out called the RC7 (or RC700) that has a single boa and a velcro strap over the fore foot area. I actually went to the shop to look at this model (more reasonably priced) but they didn't have my size, and after trying on the RC9 I decided to go that route.

I should also qualify my opinion in that I have only ridden them a few miles. Weather has been crappy here. I hope to get some trainer time in with them in the next few days.

Here is a pic of the RC7. I think these are US $200 MSRP, but can probably be found cheaper.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

MMsRepBike said:


>



hmmm... not bad.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Migen21 said:


> I have a fairly wide forefoot, and my instep is fairly high, but most 'wide' sizes are overkill for me. As examples, I can't wear the Fizik R5 because the toe box is too narrow. The last on the SIDI Mega is too wide (too loose around the heel).
> 
> For the new shimano shoes, the last is a fairly normal width with a reasonable sized toe box area, and the material the upper is made of is softer than the typical hard faux leather of most shoes. It feels really good around the balls of my feet and over my forefoot. Snug but not 'tight' if you know what I mean.
> 
> They are very expensive though, and as with any shoe, I would strongly suggest finding a local shop to try them on, and to purchase at a store that offers a good return policy.


Thanks a lot for the detail. Exactly what I was hoping you'd say. Sounds just right for me. But yeah, I would definitely try them on before buying.


----------



## eric1971 (Oct 6, 2005)

The bib shorts look like they are a nice copy of the S7, but do we really think the pricing will be cheaper than getting the real thing from Ribble?

Assos T Equipe S7 Bib Shorts - Bib Shorts & Shorts - Ribble Cycles


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

eric1971 said:


> The bib shorts look like they are a nice copy of the S7, but do we really think the pricing will be cheaper than getting the real thing from Ribble?
> 
> Assos T Equipe S7 Bib Shorts - Bib Shorts & Shorts - Ribble Cycles


Ribble only has certain sizes because they got cut off by Assos.

That's right, when they run out they run out for good.

They are not an Authorized Dealer and you cannot get any warranty on anything Assos bought there.

So if they don't have your size, they aren't going to. So if they do have your size, stock up now.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

The idea of going for a ride with Shimano components, Shimano pedals, Shimano shoes, Shimano helmet, and Shimano socks, jersey, and bibs makes me throw up in my mouth a little


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

DaveG said:


> The idea of going for a ride with Shimano components, Shimano pedals, Shimano shoes, Shimano helmet, and Shimano socks, jersey, and bibs makes me throw up in my mouth a little


haha.

We'll have to make sure to keep them out of the helmet game then.

(by the way, Pearl Izumi is a Shimano brand)


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

MMsRepBike said:


> haha.
> 
> We'll have to make sure to keep them out of the helmet game then.
> 
> (by the way, Pearl Izumi is a Shimano brand)


My understanding is that Shimano bought Lazer last year. I only have one PI item which are bibs. I'll burn them tonight when I get home. I also have Penn fishing reels


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Oh right... Lazer. Rigggght.

Yeah, you're right, it's getting too much. I just switched to a PRO saddle too... damnit, they're coming at us from all angles!


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

MMsRepBike said:


> Oh right... Lazer. Rigggght.
> 
> Yeah, you're right, it's getting too much. I just switched to a PRO saddle too... damnit, they're coming at us from all angles!


My hatred of Shimano is a bit tongue in cheek but I really don't own any Shimano gear. I dislike the idea that the big players steamroll over everybody. The worst trend in the industry is the "company" bike store where they sell nothing but Trek/Bontrager or Specialized.


----------

